# Partner Points



## geniusbhas (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi,

My wife is unemployed in australia , but i want to claim partner ponts for PR.
If she written PTE , is it possible to claim points?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

geniusbhas said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is unemployed in australia , but i want to claim partner ponts for PR.
> If she written PTE , is it possible to claim points?
> ...


Pte is only a small part of the requirement 

Go through this list

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx

Cheers


----------



## Mughal535 (May 5, 2018)

Hi experts do we also need to provide documents relating to patner job etc payslips reference letter when claiming partner points thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mughal535 said:


> Hi experts do we also need to provide documents relating to patner job etc payslips reference letter when claiming partner points thanks


Yes

Cheers


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

geniusbhas said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is unemployed in australia , but i want to claim partner ponts for PR.
> If she written PTE , is it possible to claim points?
> ...


Not just PTE, but your spouse should also qualify for the SQL occupation to be able to claim points. If your spouse is not working now but worked in the past in the last 10 years and can validate them by supporting documents (like assessment from respective body, payslips, hire letter, contract etc) is necessary.


----------



## mithuniut09 (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello all,
I have a query regarding claiming my partner’s 5 points. 
I am the primary applicant and I have already lodged my EOI. My partner has completed her both Bachelors and Masters degree in Statistics, Bio-statistics and Informatics from Bangladesh. I want to get 5 points through her. I checked the SOL list and the her nominated occupation is ‘Statician’ and the assessing authority is VETASSESS. 

My partner has also sit for PTE and she has IELTS equivalent 5.5 score.

My query is does she only need to do a ‘Qualification Assessment’ or she needs to do the ‘Full Skills Assessment’ for the extra 5 points? To mention, she doesn’t have any work experience. 

Looking forward to your kind reply. Thank you


----------



## Mughal535 (May 5, 2018)

Hi newbeinz you mean the immigration required these documents (payslips etc ) or the assessing body ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mughal535 said:


> Hi newbeinz you mean the immigration required these documents (payslips etc ) or the assessing body ?


Not sure about the assessing agency, as it would depend on the rules.of the skills assessment agency you are applying to 
But the DHA would certainly need them to prove that the employment was geniuine ( I am presuming that she would have shown employment when applying for skills assessment)

Cheers


----------



## Mughal535 (May 5, 2018)

Thanks newbeinz


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

as far as DHA is concerned for Partner points following are the list of documents required,



> Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
> 
> was under 45 years old
> had competent English.
> had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.


Now the assessment authority may ask for experience letter etc to give an assessment. Other than that the DHA doesn't mention anywhere nor ask for your spouse's work experience.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello Newbienz,

I have few questions to ask.

1. If I want to claim 5 points for my future partner, I am the main applicant, she is accountant, qualified from ICAI, India, and I checked the website that skill assessment does not require work experience (but it was needed for software engineer), so will I be able to claim 5 points?
(P.S. - She has less than 1 year of work experience as of now and we are both on SOL list)

2. The official website says partner needs competent english, which I believe means 6 bands in IELTS, however I have read a few places on this forum that 7 bands is needed, even if she applies as partner and she does not want to file 189/190 on her own. She just wants to be secondary applicant. Can you please confirm this?

3. Is there any other requirement apart from this?

Thanks in advance.



newbienz said:


> Yes
> 
> Cheers


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> 
> I have few questions to ask.
> 
> ...


I can speak for point 2: for partner it is sufficient to be competent english that is band 6, but for primary need to min 7 and above. But having higher eglish score is always better.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> 
> I have few questions to ask.
> 
> ...


1. She needs to get a positive assessment from the skills assessment agency 
Whether they require experience or not, I have no idea.
As long as she gets a positive assessment, it’s good enough 

2. She needs to have competent English
These are the scores required depending on which agency you choose
Members here prefer PTEA 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english

3. She needs to be under 45 years of age on the date of invite 

Cheers


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks newbienz and santosh.
Much appreciated!



newbienz said:


> 1. She needs to get a positive assessment from the skills assessment agency
> Whether they require experience or not, I have no idea.
> As long as she gets a positive assessment, it’s good enough
> 
> ...


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

*Partner proofs*

Hi Guys

I have claimed 5 partner points for my partner who has been positively assessed by ACS for 261313.

Her experience is from 2007 until 2017. From 2007 until 2011 with ABC company and from 2011 till 2017 with XYZ company. I have all her payslips, bank statements, tax certificates etc from XYZ company. But there are no payslips(except one i guess), no bank statements (account is closed), no tax certificates (except for 1 year) from ABC company. I have her Job offer letter, experience letter with role and responsibilities in detail for ABC company though. Both the companies are top MNCs in India. 

Since this is only for partner points, can I just submit all the details for XYZ company which is almost 7 years of experience while for ABC just submit whatever I can? Is this sufficient?

Thanks
Bha


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

bha517 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have claimed 5 partner points for my partner who has been positively assessed by ACS for 261313.
> 
> ...


Yes,
You will face not issue as for claiming partner points, DHA dont seeks experience from the partner. but you will need to submit her employment evidence.
What you already have should suffice


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

I have 70 points currently and getting married in 2 months. 

For partner points, he already has 8 band in IELTS. Regarding Skill assessment,I got mine done from ACS, however he belongs to Manager category and likely to fall under VETASSESS(from what i found out). Is it still possible to claim partner points if he gets +ve assessment for skills assessment or is it better to apply for something within ACS?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> I have 70 points currently and getting married in 2 months.
> 
> For partner points, he already has 8 band in IELTS. Regarding Skill assessment,I got mine done from ACS, however he belongs to Manager category and likely to fall under VETASSESS(from what i found out). Is it still possible to claim partner points if he gets +ve assessment for skills assessment or is it better to apply for something within ACS?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You just need to be on the same skill shortage list, e.g. MLTSSL and apply for the skill assessment from VETASSESS.

Like for myself we have skill assessments from EA and ACS...


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

kerberos said:


> You just need to be on the same skill shortage list, e.g. MLTSSL and apply for the skill assessment from VETASSESS.
> 
> Like for myself we have skill assessments from EA and ACS...


So if he gets VETASSESS and i have ACS will that do ? Sorry but din understand "same skill shortage" list part


----------



## xaviernathaniel (Jan 14, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Pte is only a small part of the requirement
> 
> Go through this list
> 
> ...


Hi ,

Hi i am a bangladeshi. My partner is a filipino. We met each other few months back and we are not yet married. She works as a tax accountant in a big 4 and is cpa australia qualifed and has ielts 7. I am a general accountant. 


1.Does the defacto relationship rules of partner visa apply while claiming the 5 points too? As our relationship is 4months only. 

2.Do we need to get married before i claim 5 extra partner points. Since she is in Philippines and me in bangladesh, we thought of marrying only in australia. 

3. She being in tax accountant and I being in general accountant, is that occupation fine?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

xaviernathaniel said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Hi i am a bangladeshi. My partner is a filipino. We met each other few months back and we are not yet married. She works as a tax accountant in a big 4 and is cpa australia qualifed and has ielts 7. I am a general accountant.
> 
> ...


First, four months of the relationship is not enough for partner points or even just to qualify as a de facto partner.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/35relationship

Marrying just before the visa application will raise suspicion and you need to provide solid evidence about your marriage and relationship.

You need to provide your exact ANZSCO codes to check if your professions are eligible for visa and partner skill points.


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi experts,

Does the below skill assessment result (spouse) from ACS counts for claiming partner points for subclass 189.

Can it be considered as a positive assessment ?

She is below 45 yrs and her skill assessment is same as mine i.e. 261313.

She has IELTS 6.5 point (in each section) but the result is from Jan-2017.

So does she need to appear for IELTS again or a letter from college (stating the medium of instruction for her entire degree was English) is sufficient to prove English requirement.



Thanks.










Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

deepak21 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Does the below skill assessment result (spouse) from ACS counts for claiming partner points for subclass 189.
> 
> ...


ACS result is positive.
IELTS from Jan-2017 is fine as well, letter from college is not required and it won't work for partner points anyway.


----------

